# Spoo Shampoo : )



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

What is your favorite Spoo Shampoo : ))) ? Do you use any conditioners ? Any favorite "detangler" : ) ??? I went today at Petco, just for fun, and found a TON of products, some smelled so good - *I* wondered could I use them for myself LOL. But again, could all those perfumes cause skin irritation : ( ? 

Would LOVE to hear your experiences with those products : ))) !!!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I would have to say my all time fav is the Miracle coat Leave-in Lusterizer conditioner. LOVE IT


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Chris Christensen products. I have a black now (going to be silver) and use the "white on white" shampoo (it works for ANY color dog) and the "after bath" conditioner and then after towel drying, I use the "ice on ice" leave in conditioner. I also use their pin brush and combs. That reminds me... time to order more goodies from CC!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a couple shampoos i like, but i love the eqyss brand. I am using the microteck shampoo now from them, and it works really well for his allergies (leaves his coat a good texture too). I dont really use any conditioner on him, but i like the CC, ice on ice spray too. For a detangling spray/brush out spray i like to make my own. I mix a conditioner with water and use that. I have used the biogroom natural scents in the past and like them. Desert sudz and top performance worked well too. Espree is a brand i like, and i love their ear cleaner.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I like Miracle coat Leave-in Lusterizer , eqyss ( mega tek I use this on my own head) , pure pet, lambert kay fresh in clean smells so darn good so does the cologne) 

I probably used hundreds of shampoos over the years I have own dogs but these are my favorite.

I am still looking for that cherry cream rinse


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow guys - thanks sooo much :cheer2: !!!! You are really a wealth of information :flowers: !!!! Are any of those found in regular pet-stores or I have to look for them on the net ? : ))) 

I decided that this is going to be the year (next 12 months) when I will get my spoo or I will just go nuts LOL ! So, I am trying to "get ready" with "nursery" preparations and all :baby: : ))) ! 

What kind of brushes are the best : ) ??? I also see that now they have new kind of nail "clipper" that actually files the nails and not cut them . What do you think about that : ) ??? Is it easier and safer to use ?

Thanks again for all the info - you are the best XOXOOOOO:angel:


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Cherrybrook is having a sale on CC products. I'm thinking about buying some for my future spoo and to try out on my Maltese.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

that's great - I usually get my CC stuff directly from CC or from Sitstay.com


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

My spoos are usually done by the groomer and whatever shampoo/conditioner he uses works well. What I can't live without are my Chris Christensen combs #4 which is a poodle comb and their brand new #15 comb that has extra long theeth and is extra coarse with tines spaced 3.7 per inch. I also heard that CC makes an awesome stagger tooth comb, #11 (don't have that one) that is excellent for dematting. 

I do have a Havanese who is in full coat and I love, love, love the combination of Pure Paws Ultar Reconstruction shampoo and Coat Handler conditioner which is leave in.

I order my stuff from http://www.showdogstore.com/index.aspx


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

This is the line I use for Flip (and my Cavalier King Charles). It smells awesome!

http://www.amazon.com/Buddy-Wash-Shampoo-Lavender-Scented/dp/B0002YFQ6W

http://www.amazon.com/Buddy-Rinse-C...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1255794053&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Buddy-Splash-...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1255794074&sr=1-1


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

A few months back I discovered Isle of Dog products at a dog show. The vender loaded me up with a TON of samples of everything they had, they were really tiny bottles so I only got one bath out of them, smelled nice though. I couldn't form a real opinion just using this and that one time. However, when the same vender found out I was a groomer who owned a business they loaded me down with big 16oz sample bottles of their concentrated professional line. OMG.... I LOVE those. I used it where I was grooming at the time and it made the whole shop smell good. Their two conditioners they gave me, 2 heal and I forget the name of the other one.... it's supposed to help fluff a poodle coat up for scissoring are both super duper awsome and smell great as well. They are also supposed to be "all natural" I use that term loosely here, I perfer to think of most 'all natural" products as mostly natural lol. As I understand it I think bed bath and beyond has begun selling the pet line of isle of dog?? Don't hold me to that, I haven't been in A BBB in forever, I just heard from somebody that they carried it. My mother really likes the royal jelly for her dogs, I've yet to try that one out. 

Another thing I found last march, at the same dog show, is a brand called show seasons. They have an all natural line as well. I feel in love with their essentials shampoo from their natural line... (think they call that line pet naturals). Again it was a tiny bottle but I was able to dilute it 16:1 I think and used it several times. Smelled great for days. 

I don't have a leave in/spray conditioner I use reguarly. What I do is find a regular conditioner that I like, at the moment it's 2 HEAL from Isle of dog and put just a tiny bit of it in a spray bottle and fill the rest with warm water, shake and serve. Works great with most conditioners. Used to use Crown royal like that all the time on the show dogs. I gave a product called glow coat, I buy it from pet edge, to a client with a spoo and I really like that as a spray. I used it a lot on my tibbies, but not so much on the poodles, mostly because I don't have any of it anymore lol. It supposedly repeals dirt and the like and acts as an anti stat, and I've used it diluted at a higher rate for detangling. It does have a scent but it goes away pretty quickly since its not really intended to make them smell good. Makes the coat feel really soft-ish, maybe silky is a better word?? I dunno, slick but not oily unless you really over do it. DON'T EVER spray this stuff on any type of hard floor, and whatever you do DON'T DON'T DON'T use it in your tub. It tends to make everything slick, and unless you want to break your neck I'd keep it off the floor lol. 

Well thats my rambling for this post lol, I could talk about shampoos and such forever. I always have a new favorite lol.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my :marchmellow:- it all sound like heaven : )) ! I had so much fun reading all of the advices and can not wait to start going on all of those links you posted for me . THANK YOU, THANK YOU , THANK YOU :dance: !!!

Poodle Lover - thanks for the info about combs : ))) ! I guess I might benefit from a couple of lessons in spoo grooming : ) ! Does such thing exists BTW ? Do any groomers offer intro classes for their clientele ? 

Again - thanks to everyone who "chirped in" xoxooooo


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I have been looking for informal grooming classes, specifically poodle. The groomer that I currently use offers some really basic stuff for $50.00 for two hours. I think I might take him up on it. I am not good with scissors, clippers etc, so what a lot of people can just try and do doesn't work for me.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

The show dogs get Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly. It is very, very expensive but it correctly moisturizes and texturizes the coat. I have had good luck with a certain Bed Head conditioner. It conditions well without being tacky. Tacky= matted show coat. 

For my dogs in pet trims it is Suave all the way! The Suave clarifying shampoo cleans well and does NOT leave a residue that picks up dirt. It cost around $1.00 a bottle.... $.75 if you find it on sale. 

When my cream girl get impossibly dingy, I add a squirt of Blueing liquid to her shampoo. You find this stuff in the laundry section of the grocery store. This is the same thing they add to the super expensive whitening shampoos. If you use too much you will dye your dog blue, but don't worry.... it washes out after a couple of good shampoos!:mullet:


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Poodle Lover* : ) - lucky you to have a class : )) !!! It will be fun, I am sure of that ! Practice makes perfect ; ) !!!

*Cbrand* - ha ha, thanks for the tips !!! It looks like than that price definitely is not the indicator of the product quality : ) - good to know and very interesting ! What is the name of "bluing" product that you use ??? : )


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I want to know about the bluing too. I've heard it recommended for Maltese but could never find it. The only thing that came close is blue fabric dye. I don't think that's the same thing.


----------

